
Ask HN: Which good software documentation solution would you suggest? - asiddique
Hello,<p>Lately I am looking for a good software for API documentation.<p>There are a lots of solutions out there and I cannot set up my mind to anyone, neither I have used any software documentation before so I am not experienced in this field.<p>Any suggestion? Even paid one are okay! Thanks :)!<p>Sid<p>p.s. My apologies if there are any english errors as it&#x27;s not my mother-tongue.
======
dozzie
Isn't it obvious? Use the one for your language. If you write in Java,
JavaDoc, for C or C++ there's Doxygen, Erlang has its EDoc, Perl commonly uses
POD, Python usually is documented with its native docstrings extracted by
Sphinx. This way your API and documentation sources for it resides in the same
place.

Also, much depends on what you expect from the tool, as there are approaches
that decouple documentation from code.

